# Happy belated 90th birthdays to Cerha, Kurtag & Nordal



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been derelict regarding my usual preoccupations of this ilk around TC, so apologies for not posting sooner.
When gathering data on composers born in 1926, I discovered that most whom I'm familiar with have already passed on and those who are still with us _already_ had their Big 9-0 prior to today.

So ... extend warm regards, TC members, to this trio of birthday boys! 

1) Friedrich Cerha (February 17, 1926)

http://musiksalon.universaledition.com/en/article/friedrich-cerha-at-90

2) György Kurtág (February 19, 1926)

http://www.universaledition.com/blogdetail/items/happy-90th-birthday-gyoergy-kurtag

3) Jón Nordal (March 6th, 1926)

https://www.facebook.com/olafsson.pianist/posts/10153481939182029?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}

[... and please feel free, TCers, to add on anybody who I might have missed ...]


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Special thanks to Herr Cerha for doing such a great job with the third act of Berg's _Lulu_.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

Ben Johnston (March 15, 1926)

Somehow I don't know Nordal, but then, it looks like he's very poorly recorded.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, nathanb, for adding Mr. Johnston.


----------

